
Quick, How Might the Alien Spacecraft Work? (2016) - Ivoah
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2016/11/quick-how-might-the-alien-spacecraft-work/
======
JPLeRouzic
It might be a good idea to investigate from the point of view of engineers,
what this guy [1] wrote some 15 years ago:

[0]
[https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/6706/AIM-2002...](https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/6706/AIM-2002-017.pdf?sequence=2)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Wisdom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Wisdom)

